# Nvidia Nforce Ethernet Controller



## Herr (Apr 30, 2008)

Apparently I'm missing this.... and its important LOL. Can anyone tell me where to find it? i've googled it and the only thing.... that has it is soft32 and they seem to be down?


----------



## Herr (Apr 30, 2008)

I found it. thanks..... for nothing?


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

You're welcome.


----------

